# What about this old girl?



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

Hmm. It's cheap enough. Not sure what variation of a merc T2 she is. 
Might be an 811d like my first camper? I've messaged the guy and asked.

BUT... would it be worth spending a few thousand more doing a *really* good improvement job on her and sorting everything out properly?

What d'you think, peeps? Too old? Too risky....?

Groupe public Bargain Campervans/Caravans For Sale/Wanted | Facebook


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 26, 2018)

Link takes me to Face Book, Then asked me to join or Log in !.

I don’t do Facebook MSG,,,


((Awful Trust &  Relationship destroying Platform, in my opinion !))


----------



## Byronic (Jun 26, 2018)

It's not a T2, but a T1. Probably a 410D or 308D, or 208D
could even be a petrol version. The 410D were 3500Kg or
4600Kg the 307D and 308D were 3500Kg MAM.

I should have added that those first 2 variations are most likely.
But if it's one of the 207D, 208D then the MAM would only
be 2800Kg IIRC, so payload will be very limited.

MB nomenclature is a bloody minefield!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

OK Just for NZ & anyone else who doesn't do FB (guess this will also help yer man selling it get wider coverage!  ) .....

This is what he says on FB:-

VAN LOCATED IN KIRKWALL (ORKNEY ISLANDS)
WITH 12 MONTHS MOT (PAST A FEW WEEKS AGO)
Mercedes T2 - 1988 van - self-converted to campervan
It's large so need pre 1997 car licence to drive.
----
Lots of character, it's an old van, so it is not the fastest, a bit noisy and a bit thirsty. 
----
I built this van to live in 6 years ago but he doesn't get the use it deserves anymore. At the moment it is my only car and it's a bit cumbersome. I built it to keep it so didn't spare money.
---- 
Main bad point is the bodywork along the bottom which would need some TLC. There's a slight play in the steering but it's not MOT failure, it's has been here since i had the van but never got it sorted. Engine runs well, chassis is very good for years.
----
Insulated all around with 40mm Kingspan
Queen size reel mattress across the back
Wood burner
Gaz cooker in great condition, with a full gas bottle
Stereo with speaker
Sink and tap, working but not connected ( i have all the bits but I haven't done it, has I usually just take a basin outside to do the dishes!)
Sterling 24v to 12v charger with leisure battery (great bit of kit, 400£ on it's own)
----
Both double seat swivel
----
In the last 12 months the van has had:
-new front tyres (the back are very good too)
-new brake pipes in the front (the back will need to be done sometimes soon as advised on the new MOT)
-new exhaust 
-new starter motor
-new fuel tank
----
It's fully useable but never totally finished has I kept updating the design and appliances. The plan is very simple but this keeps a lot of living space.
----
I would consider swapping or part-exchange for a renault master, a citroen relay or a peugeot boxer but this have to be a SWB with windows and three seat in the front. Nothing bigger!
----
PM for more info!

Pictures:-


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

runnach said:


> Reading post title, I thought this was going to be a post about yourself, Marie???
> 
> :rolleyes2:



Cheeky barsteward!    :hammer: :hammer: :hammer: :lol-053: :lol-049: :wave:

(although you could have been right! heh heh  )


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 26, 2018)

My Opinion is,
Internally it looks Brilliant, Going to be Warm, Lots of Space, Practical & Functional.
I like it.
BUT
Thirsty on Fule,
Body Work,
Noisy Runner,
Obvious Worn parts Mechanicly,
Yes it’s got a Full MOT but THIS is where you will need to spend your Money for reliability & Longevity with this kinda Vehicle !.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

I also don't think it would be long enough, looks bit shorter than the 811D which is 24 feet - the max length I would consider tbh!


----------



## Byronic (Jun 26, 2018)

The first pic I got was of a coachbuilt T1, but I see a Type 2 on your 
images link!
Apart from non turbo version it's what I've had for 25 years, ie since
nearly new.
Be prepared for lots of rust, and very expensive repairs if you
use official Merc. Commercial Vehicle garages.

Kind of interior that a reasonable DIYer could knock up in
a few weekends.

I could go on and on and on


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

Byronic said:


> The first pic I got was of a coachbuilt T1, but I see a Type 2 on your
> images link!
> Apart from non turbo version it's what I've had for 25 years, ie since
> nearly new.
> ...



Please do! If you have the time?


----------



## harrow (Jun 26, 2018)

No. 

If you were a commercial vehicle mechanic and a expert bodywork fabricator and welder with own premises, yes.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm just so torn!

I'm looking at some of the more modern vans, like Autotrails, Hymers, Hobbys etc. and I think mmm very nice, yes could see myself maybe spending a lot of time in one, they'd probably be less bother to maintain, easier to get fixed etc. etc. etc.

BUT...... on the other hand I love old merc vans - well, more the big trucks really. Just can't help myself! {sigh}

When I was lucky enough to own that old merc 811D camper van for a couple of years, my first ever van, yes she was a bit tatty and yes, she needed money spending on engine/body work, but I just didn't have the money at the time to properly do anything to sort it out. Now I sort of do, so I am maybe dreaming a bit that I can make a second go of creating a cracker of a vintage merc camper?

That's why I really need the expert advice of all you knowledgeable guys in here.
Hopefully your thoughts & opinions will be a big help towards me making a sensible/suitable long term decision!

Gawd, I HATE making these kind of big decisions 

 :bow::bow::bow:  :rolleyes2:


----------



## harrow (Jun 26, 2018)

An ex 7.5 ton removal luton van is more the sort of thing to full time.

Search Luton Campers on FB


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

harrow said:


> No.
> 
> If you were a commercial vehicle mechanic and a expert bodywork fabricator and welder with own premises, yes.



But surely if you spent the money right from the off giving it a proper sort out in all the areas that really mattered, then surely it would stand you in quite good stead for a few years after that? No?? 

Is an overall budget of £10-20k max not enough do you think?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 26, 2018)

Marie,
The worst thing you can do is -
Do Nothing!
As Time & Tide waits for No one.

Make a decision, If it’s wrong or Doesn’t work out then Change to something else Having had ‘That’ life lesson. It’s trying to find the balance between being Cautious & Sensible Without being TOO Sensible & Cautious, as we just wouldn’t ever do anything would we !.be mindful of your Personal Skills Or have a bit of a Safety net of Money to find someone else WHEN things go wrong. You can have a Brand New vehicle that could still have things instantly fail or need sorting out.


----------



## harrow (Jun 26, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> But surely if you spent the money right from the off giving it a proper sort out in all the areas that really mattered, then surely it would stand you in quite good stead for a few years after that? No??
> 
> Is an overall budget of £10-20k max not enough do you think?



You would have to rely on someone else to do the work, remember the Renault car-van repair ?

You need something that is not too old, that is common so that any garage can repair it.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Marie,
> The worst thing you can do is -
> Do Nothing!
> As Time & Tide waits for No one.
> ...



I honestly don't need telling.

The person who really needs telling is the OH, he's the one that really won't/can't make decisions, and never shows any interest in the whole selection/decision making process 

The decision on what van to get lies squarely on my shoulders, even though 2 of us will be living in it, hence all the agonising.
If it was just me on my own I'd be off down the road like a shot - in a bloody Bambi if need be! :lol-049::lol-053: 

(Apologies to Bambi owners, that's not meant as an insult, just that it must be harder full timing in a Bambi than bigger vehicles!)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 26, 2018)

Well, in that case, Good Luck Motivating your OH lol lol.

Are you ‘Sure’ HE actually ‘Wants’ to do this ?.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

harrow said:


> You would have to rely on someone else to do the work, *remember the Renault car-van repair *?
> 
> You need something that is not too old, that is common so that any garage can repair it.



Heh heh. Yes, point taken 

But remember it?! It's still ongoing!!! 


 :lol-049::lol-061::rabbit:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well, in that case, Good Luck Motivating your OH lol lol.
> 
> Are you ‘Sure’ HE actually ‘Wants’ to do this ?.



As sure as I - or anyone - can be? 

I challenge anyone to find out what he wants to do - seriously! 

How that man's mind works is still a complete mystery to science, but most of all me!
 :lol-049:  :lol-053:


----------



## runnach (Jun 26, 2018)

I am finding myself sharing Harrows observations on this one.

Part of the reason restoration  oily rag one on one of my bikes is stalled is money considerations aside I am dependent and I know I am on tradesmans skills I don't possess.

Learning those skills is possible perhaps ? but will never be to the standard of the bodymen and painters in the trade and the mechanics so at the mercy of of labour rates, and this Merc is a piece of kit will require specialist care.

VW bay window campers are a pretty good example.

I also approach with healthy cynicism the following which people forget and is relevant

 In the last 12 months the van has had:
-new front tyres (the back are very good too)
-new brake pipes in the front (the back will need to be done sometimes soon as advised on the new MOT)
-new exhaust 
-new starter motor
-new fuel tank

Don't be mislead, the ONLY reason the van as had all these things changed is because IT NEEDED IT .!!!

A few quid spent because it needed it ,brake pipes required to the rear and it will need no doubt lots more.

Sorry to appear negative but I would prefer a bit more pragmatic. but I totally get why you like these old buses.

For a self build I would be looking at a Leyland Daf 145 7.5 tonne excellent payload, still places that can fix them if you need the size, typically the bodies are 20ft ,bt if you can find one with a sleeper cab that can be a useful addition. (Channa Madness I know )

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 26, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> As sure as I - or anyone - can be?
> 
> I challenge anyone to find out what he wants to do - seriously!
> 
> ...



Lol lol lol,
Yeah I get what you mean, It can be SOOO hard getting what should be a Simple Yes Or No answer out of some people FRUSTRATING ! lol lol,,,& even Damaging in some cases.


----------



## Byronic (Jun 26, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> But surely if you spent the money right from the off giving it a proper sort out in all the areas that really mattered, then surely it would stand you in quite good stead for a few years after that? No??
> 
> Is an overall budget of £10-20k max not enough do you think?



You're letting your heart rule your head. Even after you've spent the money
you'll have never ending expense, over and above regular maintenance as may
be avoided in a newer better condition van. As pointed out by Harrow, viable  (possibly) if 
you can do the work yourself. But paying to have the inevitable jobs done
can break the bank. £1300 quoted for a clutch replacement Merc. Dealer.

A ladder chassis is no guarantee of an MOT pass (whatever some say), these 
vans can fail on rust affecting the bodywork it can get that bad. The roof has 
overlapping seams rust between the panels is very difficult to fix properly. The 
sills are notorious for rotting out, I know someone paying £3000 just to have new
steel welded in full length both sides bar the doors, but he loves his van, and having 
a couple of spare millions helps!

If you spend £12000 carrying out a resto job on it, you'll never get anywhere near
that amount of money back if you decide not to keep the van.


----------



## harrow (Jun 26, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I honestly don't need telling.
> 
> The person who really needs telling is the OH, he's the one that really won't/can't make decisions, and never shows any interest in the whole selection/decision making process
> 
> ...



At our local morrisons store there is a guy living full time in the carpark in a small van, next to a main line railway, it can't be much fun you will need some space to more around inside the van.


----------



## trixie88 (Jun 26, 2018)

marie....i have no idea, owever. it looks roomy and ample space inside......


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

Byronic said:


> You're letting your heart rule your head. Even after you've spent the money
> you'll have never ending expense, over and above regular maintenance as may
> be avoided in a newer better condition van. As pointed out by Harrow, viable  (possibly) if
> you can do the work yourself. But paying to have the inevitable jobs done
> ...



I take on board everything you've said and it all makes perfect sense and is, of course, absolutely right.

However, getting the money back is not actually a concern for me because the van I want to get next must be a 'keeper', hence all the time spent agonising over what to get. 

Plus I've always considered money spent on any vehicle is money down the pan so the £££s are written off at the start.

Which is why I apologise, but I can't be as cavalier or carefree as NZ or mr brown are suggesting and 'just go for it'.

I want it to be right. This is a major life-changing decision to make and I'm not going to jump off the cliff until the homework has been done properly.

It will take time to sort our house for renting or selling, which is another 'big thing' that runs alongside the need to find a suitable long-term camper.

Yes, no question I'm cautious. I also take my time doing plenty of research and take my time coming to a decision - I won't be rushed. 
That's because I have previous life experience of jumping off cliffs and 'just going for it', then crashing & burning big time. 
Those sort of experiences can make or break you, but they definitely affect how some of us make decisions for ever after 

Thing is, I'm not a spring chicken any more and my ability to subsequently make up any money lost or wasted by making the wrong/bad decision now at my time of life is very restricted.

No one is exempt from having an income and financial budget/savings that dictate how and what they can spend their money on, and I bet I'm not the only one who thinks long & hard before making what is, after all, a fairly major spend and a pretty major life change if you've never done it before!

Just sayin'  :idea-007:   

Sorry - as you were, peeps... weren't we discussing old merc trucks and their viability as long term camper conversions?:raofl:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

But I find myself totally agreeing with Byronic, so maybe my dream of doing up an old merc really is a bridge too far ...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 26, 2018)

You know You’re Life, Requirements, Circumstances & OH better than anybody else so of course YOU ARE RIGHT in whatever process or Decisions you make, & Good on you,,,
It’s all too easy for Me or others to comment but we can just say what we would do or think about something.
& I know that you realise All viewpoints can be useful.

That’s one of the key plus’s of a Forum isn’t it !.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> You know You’re Life, Requirements, Circumstances & OH better than anybody else so of course YOU ARE RIGHT in whatever process or Decisions you make, & Good on you,,,
> It’s all too easy for Me or others to comment but we can just say what we would do or think about something.
> & I know that you realise All viewpoints can be useful.
> 
> That’s one of the key plus’s of a Forum isn’t it !.



Absolutely! Ta muchly, NZ  xx


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

OK, guy selling it has just got back to me it's a 407D.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 26, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I take on board everything you've said and it all makes perfect sense and is, of course, absolutely right.
> SNIP -
> Which is why I apologise, but I can't be as cavalier or carefree as NZ or mr brown are suggesting and 'just go for it'.
> 
> ...



I do find this interesting when people say things like this though (In an Inquisitive way) As it’s by doing EXACTLY this (See Snips) that has led you to THIS moment in Time, With THIS Decision to make, Sooo Why Change what is obviously successful strategy that has seen you ok up to now !...lol lol


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

Here's another one, newer model 614D, could be improved, think the guy maybe wants too much money for it though?

Mercedes-Benz VARIO 614 D 4.25 TD MANUAL 5 SPEED. 4 TO 5 BERTH MOTORHOME  | eBay


----------



## mark61 (Jun 26, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> OK, guy selling it has just got back to me it's a 407D.



I'm fairly certain 407D was a previous T2. Could be a 507D. Not that it matters much but you'd think the seller would know.


----------



## Byronic (Jun 26, 2018)

What I say, and perhaps others are saying is not taking a doom and gloom
view, just realistic and assumes that you're not looking for what could be 
a never ending project, when there are better & not least of all plenty of very probably 
more practical alternatives.
When I bought my van it was near new, not likely for much to be wrong with it.
But in the 25 years I've had the thing it has needed an arm long list of work
carried out, quite a lot of it due to the breakdown of rubber seals down to age hardening.
I do all the work, the van has only ever been into a workshop for tyres 
and MOTs. but only occasionally use it in the UK so it's not important if it's 
out of action for weeks at a time.
If nothing else enquire if the rear brake linings have been replaced recently, did mine
recently, the half shafts have to come out, the hub/drum are integral & weigh
tonnes and hammering linings on to shoes is tricky when the rivets are made of steel and 
not brass. The special Merc. axle nut removal tool costs £400 but they won't sell to Joe public
So had to make my own.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 26, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Here's another one, newer model 614D, could be improved, think the guy maybe wants too much money for it though?
> 
> Mercedes-Benz VARIO 614 D 4.25 TD MANUAL 5 SPEED. 4 TO 5 BERTH MOTORHOME  | eBay



looks much better than first. Impossible to know if it's too much without seeing it. Prices on these are all over the place


----------



## mark61 (Jun 26, 2018)

Trying to find some specs, but if the first number is a 4 or 5, there isn't going to be a huge payload left after converting, especially a 4.
They may be well built and been overloaded for the last 20 years, but that ain't gonna help if/when you're pulled up.


----------



## QFour (Jun 26, 2018)

Will probably turn you back at French Border as to old to set wheels on French Tarmac.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 26, 2018)

if genuine this "old girl" must be worth a look at. Proper classic.

MERCEDES FACTORY MOTORHOME CARAVAN RV LHD CAMPERVAN MODIFIED WORLD TOURER DIESEL  | eBay


----------



## Byronic (Jun 26, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> OK, guy selling it has just got back to me it's a 407D.



We're all looking at different pics. That red and white PVC is 100% Type 2.
If anyone is referring to that blue coachbuilt then that's a Type 1.:lol-061:

Someone needs to go to Specsavers, I hope that isn't moi !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

Byronic said:


> We're all looking at different pics. That red and white PVC is 100% Type 2.
> If anyone is referring to that blue coachbuilt then that's a Type 1.:lol-061:
> 
> Someone needs to go to Specsavers, I hope that isn't moi !




Sorry, my fault, FaceBook link didn't quite cut it when I inserted the link to advert - look at pics I copied across, 1st page of thread, 5th post down


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

mark61 said:


> if genuine this "old girl" must be worth a look at. Proper classic.
> 
> MERCEDES FACTORY MOTORHOME CARAVAN RV LHD CAMPERVAN MODIFIED WORLD TOURER DIESEL  | eBay



Great minds! 

I was just looking at that a couple of hours ago and wondering - but then everything Byronic says will apply to this one just the same, even though it's a proper coach built.

It's great trying to suss things out in a mad & imperfect world, innit?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 26, 2018)

Me thinks this search is going to be a Loooong one lol lol
Not saying that’s bad though


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

QFour said:


> Will probably turn you back at French Border as to old to set wheels on French Tarmac.



Is this true, or are you being tongue in cheek? 

Surely not? I'm pretty sure there's loads of old mercs, and other even older vehicles, wandering about the roads in Europe??


----------



## mark61 (Jun 26, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Great minds!
> 
> I was just looking at that a couple of hours ago and wondering - but then everything Byronic says will apply to this one just the same, even though it's a proper coach built.
> 
> It's great trying to suss things out in a mad & imperfect world, innit?



Yes, thats very true, but will also be true for virtually every van thats 20 years + old.

I'm guessing this one has been an MH from new, and would have cost an absolute fortune when new, which hopefully may suggest it was looked after for at least it's first 10/15 years. 

Unlike the T2 panel vans which have been worked hard from day 1, then converted 15 years later. No company ever bought a T2 to pamper it.


----------



## Boots (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi Mrs MS,

No.


To old and big.

Only any good to someone who is very good at diy ‘and’ has the tools to do it.


Keep looking.


Have fun


Boots


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

So, back to the original merc that started the thread...

Guy sent me reg no, so looked it up on DVLA, as follows.

Looking back through history it's all usual stuff, mainly brake & exhaust pipe corrosion, play in axle king pin, track rod ends, deteriorated rubber bushes, basically all the normal age related stuff you would expect.

*Vehicle details*



Vehicle make: MERCEDES
Date of first registration: April 1988
Year of manufacture: 1988
Cylinder capacity (cc): 2399 cc
CO₂Emissions: Not available
Fuel type: DIESEL
Export marker: No
Vehicle status: Tax not due
Vehicle colour: WHITE
Vehicle type approval: Not available
Wheelplan: 2-AXLE-RIGID BODY
Revenue weight: 3480kg


*Date tested28 May 2018*

*PASS*


*Mileage369,582 km*


*MOT test number6047 2901 7981*



*Test locationunavailable until further notice*


*Expiry date27 May 2019*





*Monitor and repair if necessary (advisories):*



Nearside Rear Brake pipe corroded, covered in grease or other material (1.1.11 (c))
Offside Rear Brake pipe corroded, covered in grease or other material (1.1.11 (c))

*Date tested29 June 2017*

*PASS*


*Mileage369,582 km*


*MOT test number9611 5230 5475*



*Test locationunavailable until further notice*


*Expiry date8 July 2018*





*Advisory notice item(s)*



Nearside Front Brake pipe slightly corroded (3.6.B.2c)
Offside Front Brake pipe slightly corroded (3.6.B.2c)
Nearside Rear Brake pipe slightly corroded (3.6.B.2c)
Offside Rear Brake pipe slightly corroded (3.6.B.2c)
Front Exhaust has a minor leak of exhaust gases (7.1.2)
Child Seat fitted not allowing full inspection of adult belt ()            

etc. etc.


----------



## harrow (Jun 26, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Great minds!
> 
> I was just looking at that a couple of hours ago and wondering - but then everything Byronic says will apply to this one just the same, even though it's a proper coach built.
> 
> It's great trying to suss things out in a mad & imperfect world, innit?




Annual test expired on
30 June 1985


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

harrow said:


> Annual test expired on
> 30 June 1985


Oops! :lol-049::lol-049: 

Suggests it's been laid up since then, ey?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

Boots said:


> Hi Mrs MS,
> 
> No.
> 
> ...



Thanks Boots 

It's not the size so much - in fact it's maybe not as long as my old 811d - but the age & condition is definitely a factor.


----------



## harrow (Jun 26, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Oops! :lol-049::lol-049:
> 
> Suggests it's been laid up since then, ey?



That's what it says on the web, mind you over 40 years old no mot required BUT it still has to be roadworthy

And the seller only sells cars ?


----------



## mark61 (Jun 26, 2018)

Appears to be taxed till march 2019


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

mark61 said:


> Appears to be taxed till march 2019



It's quite an ugly old thing though, don't you think?

Don't like the modern updates it's obviously had, e.g. the leather (look?) settee etc., but that's always personal to every individual and only cosmetic so easily changed I guess.

Like everything else, I always think if you're going in for something as old as this like it doesn't really matter what you choose do to 'improve' it. 
Gut the inside & start from scratch if you wanted, or if you're a hard core originalist you'd want to restore to its showroom condition (not me for the latter, I like vintage, but I also like modern conveniences!)


----------



## mark61 (Jun 26, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> It's quite an ugly old thing though, don't you think?
> 
> Don't like the modern updates it's obviously had, e.g. the leather (look?) settee etc., but that's always personal to every individual and only cosmetic so easily changed I guess.
> 
> ...



Oh yes, it's definitely ugly, but then I find all coachbuilts ugly, :lol-049:   

All these older trucks though are going to need a good looking over though,


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

mark61 said:


> Oh yes, it's definitely ugly, but then I find all coachbuilts ugly, :lol-049:
> 
> All these older trucks though are going to need a good looking over though,


{sigh} I know 

That's where it's a minefield for the non-mechanical, which I definitely am 

Still, I can't get rid of this hankering after an old merc, pitfalls or no pitfalls .... :scared:


----------



## Byronic (Jun 26, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Great minds!
> 
> I was just looking at that a couple of hours ago and wondering - but then everything Byronic says will apply to this one just the same, even though it's a proper coach built.
> 
> It's great trying to suss things out in a mad & imperfect world, innit?



Except that there's a lot less steel bodywork to rust. It's a T2 but the predecessor to the 
811D red and white PVC, that means it's older than 1986/7. A bit more difficult to get parts 
for. Being LHD it may have power steering, not recommended to buy one without
power steering, ask WC member username deadsfo, he'll confirm!

Actually if the premise of your thread was, 'is there anyway I can get an old tech T2
in exceptional condition no older than 1990?' I'd say go the deadsfo route and import
an ex Dutch Army Ambulance or similar, they come up for sale in batches (or at least did).
Well maintained and usually no more than 40,000km on the clock. Usually kept under cover.
Convert or get converted, just as you want it.
There is a snag (always is) they usually are SWB or MWB. The  MWB is 6.33 O/A Length whereas my
LWB van is 7.21m length, so about 3ft shorter. behind the front seats they have 4.05m of floor length
to the rear doors pace it out and see if you can live in what once was considered a fairly spacious interior,
width is 1.90m, allows sideways bed.


----------



## harrow (Jun 26, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> {sigh} I know
> 
> That's where it's a minefield for the non-mechanical, which I definitely am
> 
> Still, I can't get rid of this hankering after an old merc, pitfalls or no pitfalls .... :scared:



Look just post £5000 in an envelope to me and then you will feel like you have spent something on a good cause, air conditioning !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 25, 2019)

*Another daydream camper...*

 

Ural 4320


----------



## n brown (Mar 25, 2019)

last one of these type of vehicles i converted was an old german merc radio van, very similar  in appearance . although they're admittedly built to last etc , i'd hate to own one !
slow clunky old thing , low mileage, high mpg . found double-declutching necessary in low gears, and needed popeye arms for the steering. very heavy too , with thick steel bodywork- got through a few discs cutting a side door. every time i drove it i needed a lie down ! biggest prob we had at mot was working out how to stop it ,i just stalled it, but that's not acceptable, had to phone the seller in germany to find out. glad to see the back of it


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 25, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Ural 4320



Close to 10 tons and single figure fuel economy.... AND everything mechanical weighs a ton when it comes to working on them. 
Great novelty thing BUT no surprise folks often sell them on quickly after buying.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 25, 2019)

n brown said:


> last one of these type of vehicles i converted was an old german merc radio van, very similar  in appearance . although they're admittedly built to last etc , i'd hate to own one !
> slow clunky old thing , low mileage, high mpg . found double-declutching necessary in low gears, and needed *popeye arms for the steering*. very heavy too , with thick steel bodywork- got through a few discs cutting a side door. *every time i drove it i needed a lie down *! biggest prob we had at mot was *working out how to stop it ,i just stalled it, but that's not acceptable*, had to phone the seller in germany to find out. glad to see the back of it




:lol-049::lol-061:

In my defence, mr brown, I did say *daydream*...


----------



## wildebus (Mar 25, 2019)

That's the kind of truck people (including me) would buy to 'scratch an itch' and then 99 out of those 100 would then think "WTF have I bought this for?" and sell it again soon afterwards, probably at a loss.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 25, 2019)

wildebus said:


> That's the kind of truck people (including me) would buy to 'scratch an itch' and then 99 out of those 100 would then think "WTF have I bought this for?" and sell it again soon afterwards, probably at a loss.



:lol-061:

Absolutely


----------



## harrow (Mar 25, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> :lol-061:
> 
> Absolutely



As you find all the rust holes !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 25, 2019)

harrow said:


> As you find all the rust holes !



...only when you scratch!


----------



## Martingrant (Mar 25, 2019)

*Rust*

If you want to borrow some rust I can let you have some from my old triumph spitfire


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 26, 2019)

Martingrant said:


> If you want to borrow some rust I can let you have some from my old triumph spitfire View attachment 70343


Pass on the spitfire (nice but too low down for me), but I'll borrow your day van behind it... ?    :lol-053: :drive:


----------

